# Eagletac SST50



## Alistair (Jun 16, 2010)

Any news on the release of this light that was discussed in this forum a while back? I am visiting the States in August and was hoping to get something powerful for my neighbourhood watch stints. I have an Eagletac T10LC2 which has been great but is not powerful enough for my purpose. I really need useable light at about 150 meters with reasonable spread. Is the Catapult better suited for this purpose than the Et M2 series? 
In your opinion, would the M2 lights be improved with the SST50?
Thanks


----------



## tre (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no definitive proof but I heard an end of June date.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 16, 2010)

Alistair said:


> Any news on the release of this light that was discussed in this forum a while back? I am visiting the States in August and was hoping to get something powerful for my neighbourhood watch stints. I have an Eagletac T10LC2 which has been great but is not powerful enough for my purpose. I really need useable light at about 150 meters with reasonable spread. Is the Catapult better suited for this purpose than the Et M2 series?
> In your opinion, would the M2 lights be improved with the SST50?
> Thanks


 
I have a feeling that 3 X XP-G like the M2xC4 might be better than a single SST-50


----------



## ranger07 (Jun 16, 2010)

I second the M2XC4, it is a great thrower, and for the money is hard to beat. I love mine, great throw and at 100-150 meters still lights up a pretty large area. Get the tail switch if you get one, I like mine much better with it installed. Also do not pay any attention to the cloverleaf shaped beam silliness, unless you are pointing it at a wall 2 feet away, you do not see any of this.


----------



## stickman (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck. Still waiting for the pc series that was supposed to arrive in march. Still no photos or definitive descriptions. No talk at all anymore on it.


----------



## nitric (Jun 17, 2010)

it has being postponed to end of july for the release of M2 with SST-50.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 17, 2010)

nitric said:


> it has being postponed to end of july for the release of M2 with SST-50.


 
Any talk of an M2X with 3 X XP-G?


----------



## ginaz (Jun 17, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Any talk of an M2X with 3 X XP-G?



that would be nice!


----------



## tre (Jun 17, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Any talk of an M2X with 3 X XP-G?


 
I know there are new "versions" of the M2 coming out. What they are, I don't know.


----------



## Alistair (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, very helpful. 
It seems that the M2 series is the way to go. I am only going to New York in early August so can afford to wait a while to see if there are developments. I assume that it will only take a week or so for mail order delivery to NY. 
Mail order to South Africa is not advisable because things disappear in our postal service. That's why I have to coincide delivery with my visit.
I have a bunch more questions but will put them on a separate post when I have established my needs.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## nitric (Jun 17, 2010)

eta for m2 with triple xpg is unknown. m2 with sst-50 will be release towards end of july, instead of end of june


----------



## recDNA (Jun 18, 2010)

Alistair said:


> Thanks guys, very helpful.
> It seems that the M2 series is the way to go. I am only going to New York in early August so can afford to wait a while to see if there are developments. I assume that it will only take a week or so for mail order delivery to NY.
> Mail order to South Africa is not advisable because things disappear in our postal service. That's why I have to coincide delivery with my visit.
> I have a bunch more questions but will put them on a separate post when I have established my needs.
> Thanks again for your advice.


 
I agree. My Eagletacs throw further and are brighter than any comparable brand...including that American brand you can't mention without starting an argument! LOL


----------



## nitric (Jun 24, 2010)

there will be triple xpg. perhaps it will be released together with the sst-50 version. so have to wait till end of july to know.


----------



## dhouseng (Jul 23, 2010)

any news?


----------



## Alistair (Jul 23, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> any news?


No news. I have just ordered the M2XC4 from IlluminationGear because I am running out of time. I have no doubt that announcements about new lights will be made soon because that will be typical of my timing.
Tod was very helpful with my order and while I won't get the torch until I get to NY in 10 days, IlluminationGear thus far seems to be a good firm to deal with. The clicky and a diffuser are included in the price and shipping is free.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 23, 2010)

nitric said:


> there will be triple xpg. perhaps it will be released together with the sst-50 version. so have to wait till end of july to know.


 
It is the end of July. Apparently Eagletac has more in common with that American company than I suspected! LOL


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 23, 2010)

Alistair said:


> No news. I have just ordered the M2XC4 from IlluminationGear because I am running out of time. I have no doubt that announcements about new lights will be made soon because that will be typical of my timing.
> Tod was very helpful with my order and while I won't get the torch until I get to NY in 10 days, IlluminationGear thus far seems to be a good firm to deal with. The clicky and a diffuser are included in the price and shipping is free.



I got my M2XC4 from him a few weeks ago - I've ordered 3 Eagletacs from him so far. Great dealer.



ranger07 said:


> I second the M2XC4, it is a great thrower, and for the money is hard to beat. I love mine, great throw and at 100-150 meters still lights up a pretty large area. Get the tail switch if you get one, I like mine much better with it installed. Also do not pay any attention to the cloverleaf shaped beam silliness, unless you are pointing it at a wall 2 feet away, you do not see any of this.




Yes, this is an awesome light. I plan to get an SR90 one of these days... Until then, this is one of the best lights out there...


----------



## nitric (Jul 25, 2010)

so far, it's still sticking to the end of july for both triple xp-g and sst-50.


----------



## nitric (Jul 29, 2010)

just an update, eagletac going to announce them first week of august. (finger crossed)


----------



## Disintergrator66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alistair said:


> Any news on the release of this light that was discussed in this forum a while back? I am visiting the States in August and was hoping to get something powerful for my neighbourhood watch stints. I have an Eagletac T10LC2 which has been great but is not powerful enough for my purpose. I really need useable light at about 150 meters with reasonable spread. Is the Catapult better suited for this purpose than the Et M2 series?
> In your opinion, would the M2 lights be improved with the SST50?
> Thanks


 
FWIW - I was anticipating the release of a SST50 M2 myself, but now that Ive seen the Sunwayled M40C I'll be holding out for a SST50 version of it. It just appears to be an all around better light (IMHO).


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't heard anything new about this one yet either. I know I am interested. I'd like to see how it compares to the JETBeam M2S.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2010)

Still waiting for an SST-50 that REALLY throws.


----------



## nitric (Aug 2, 2010)

im still waiting for the eagletac sst-50. its pretty quiet so i guessed it might be delayed again


----------



## Bronco (Aug 2, 2010)

ranger07 said:


> Get the tail switch if you get one, I like mine much better with it installed.



How does the UI work with the tail switch installed? Do you still have access to all the modes that are available when twisting the head?


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 3, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Still waiting for an SST-50 that REALLY throws.


 
Have you checked out the Thrunite Catapult? I have a V1, and with smooth reflector, throws very well.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 3, 2010)

nitric said:


> im still waiting for the eagletac sst-50. its pretty quiet so i guessed it might be delayed again


 
I am really anxious about the specs of the M2 SST-50. I don;t like the Catapult because the battery configuration (too long flashlight) unless it had a side switch.

Eagletac should include the tail switch in the original design making it able to tail stand.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 6, 2010)

nitric said:


> just an update, eagletac going to announce them first week of august. (finger crossed)



Yeah right :ironic:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2010)

Nestor said:


> I am really anxious about the specs of the M2 SST-50. I don;t like the Catapult because the battery configuration (too long flashlight) unless it had a side switch.
> 
> Eagletac should include the tail switch in the original design making it able to tail stand.


 

I'll be very anxious to read the reviews. IMO none of the commercial manufacturers are driving the SST-50 hard enough to really get everything the SST-50 can provide. Eagletac has a history of driving their LED's harder than others so their M2 SST-50 might be really good.

I'm also very interested in the new Olight M31 and SR50.

The Catapult comes the closest to maximizing the output of the SST-50 but I'm hoping there is room for improvement.

The key for me is throw. The MC-E is a perfectly competent very bright flood. Triple R5 are even better. For the SST-50 to be worth the investment in a new expensive flashlight it has to throw. 

I need to see 50,000 lux at 1m to dig deeply into my wallet for another flashlight I don't realy need.


----------



## nitric (Aug 8, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Yeah right :ironic:



i'm just sharing what i was informed previously. Nicole from eagletac from her latest email (about 2 or 3 days ago) to me mentioned the new M2 will be available in two weeks time.

i already pre-ordered so have to wait another few weeks to reach Malaysia providing there is no delay again


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 8, 2010)

So where could we pre order it - thanks


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 8, 2010)

nitric said:


> i'm just sharing what i was informed previously. Nicole from eagletac from her latest email (about 2 or 3 days ago) to me mentioned the new M2 will be available in two weeks time.
> 
> i already pre-ordered so have to wait another few weeks to reach Malaysia providing there is no delay again



Lol, that was what they told me in the email too. Which model did you pre-order? Do you know the specs already? Did you pre-order them from philightsophy? I m just too fed-up waiting for the s1200.


----------



## nitric (Aug 11, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Lol, that was what they told me in the email too. Which model did you pre-order? Do you know the specs already? Did you pre-order them from philightsophy? I m just too fed-up waiting for the s1200.



LOL, i pre-ordered mine in end of may or beginning of june from philightsophy. There were so many delays till i almost cancel the order fewq days ago and ask for refund but i really like the torch. So i guess i have to calm myself and wait for another few weeks. 

hopefully its worth waiting for. I dont know the specs and i will make up my mind on the SST or triple XPG when they reach Wong's hand (philightsophy).


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 13, 2010)

Eagletac M3C4 Specs 

EagleTac M3C4 offers four LED options:
Luminus SST-50 W65S WJ LED (maximum output, single LED)
Triple CREE XP-G Cool White R5 LED (maximum output, three individual LEDs)
Triple CREE XR-E Cool White R2 LED (maximum far projecting performance)
CREE MC-E M LED (high output and smooth beam. No dark center hole is detected under the new ET55 reflector)
O.T.F. lumen output:
Luminus SST-50 W65S WJ LED: 16/56/172/376/800
Triple CREE XP-G Cool White R5 LED: 15/55/172/593/800
Triple CREE XR-E Cool White R2 LED: 16/60/165/320/600
CREE MC-E M LED: 16/52/148/312/625


----------



## sfca (Aug 13, 2010)

Jackpot! :thumbsup:



FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Eagletac M3C4 Specs
> 
> EagleTac M3C4 offers four LED options:
> Luminus SST-50 W65S WJ LED (maximum output, single LED)
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Aug 13, 2010)

Which has the greates throw? Has lux value been measured?







FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Eagletac M3C4 Specs
> 
> EagleTac M3C4 offers four LED options:
> Luminus SST-50 W65S WJ LED (maximum output, single LED)
> ...


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 13, 2010)

Alistair said:


> Thanks guys, very helpful.
> It seems that the M2 series is the way to go. I am only going to New York in early August so can afford to wait a while to see if there are developments. I assume that it will only take a week or so for mail order delivery to NY.
> Mail order to South Africa is not advisable because things disappear in our postal service. That's why I have to coincide delivery with my visit.
> I have a bunch more questions but will put them on a separate post when I have established my needs.
> Thanks again for your advice.


 
Have you considered using international shipping services such as FedEx International? FedEx has a good reputation for honest, reliable international delivery, allowing you to bypass local postal services in most countries, for an additional fee. For expensive lights, it's worth considering.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 13, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Which has the greates throw? Has lux value been measured?


I'd put money on the XR-E for throw, but I'm liking the thought of the XP-G's or SST-50 myself.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 13, 2010)

though it would shortern the run time, I'd like to see 5 or more XPG's in the M3X.. as I think there would be enough mass to cool it - XPG's as bright as they are suffer from real floody light (in small reflectors) but adding more might just give it the shear grunt to get the beam out there - as you can get the same brightness out of the wolfeyes T3 and its smaller and using XPG but only 1 battery.


----------



## Foxx510 (Aug 14, 2010)

No neutral options on this new model then?


----------



## lebox97 (Aug 14, 2010)

MC-E and XR-E models will have Neutral option.
:twothumbs




Foxx510 said:


> No neutral options on this new model then?


----------



## Painful Chafe (Aug 14, 2010)

Is the light redesigned? I'm just wondering if the light has enough mass/heat sink to handle 800 lumen SST-50 and the XP-G's. I'm sure EagleTAC has taken care of the heat issue. I'm just wondering how they did it.

edit: I just read the the head is redesigned and one piece. I'm sure they beefed up the heat sink ability. Very nice. Can't wait. Also, the strobe, beacon and SOS are hidden. You have to turn it to turbo and back to off/stand by and back to turbo again. Right on EagleTAC!


----------



## sfca (Aug 15, 2010)

lebox97 said:


> MC-E and XR-E models will have Neutral option.
> :twothumbs



Wow nice! 

I gotta say less then a year ago I wasn't sure if Eagletac would make it, but the revisions to the tactical series and now this.. And the neutral option too - this changes everything.






Eagletac is the only China-made brand I've seen with well reviewed forward clicky feel w/ their lights. Plus the only 2 handed UI I'd use in a nightclub; it's great how high can be easily access with the T20C2 when on low mode, so well thought out.





I get the feeling they've been getting some really good business advice, regardless well done!


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 15, 2010)

800 OTF from sst-50 driven at 2.8A ? Is this possible?


----------



## sfca (Aug 15, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> 800 OTF from sst-50 driven at 2.8A ? Is this possible?



Not possible. Looking at the spec sheet would be 800-960 emitter lumens.
http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten...3_sst_50_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 16, 2010)

Eagletac states 1000 lumens at the LED for the SST-50 and they are usually very conservative on their numbers. Here is alittle more info -> New one-piece flashlight head design (from the top of the knurling area to the battery contact point behind the head)
This allows optimal LED heatsink capability and operational reliability. The flashlight head is not sealed and user can gain access to the inside of the lens and reflector.

Lumen output at LED
CREE MC-E M LED: 20/65/185/390/750 lumen at LED*
Luminus SST-50 W65S WJ LED: 20/70/215/470/1000 MAX lumen at the LED
Triple CREE XR-E Cool White R2 LED: 20/74/205/390/725 at the LED*
Triple CREE XP-G Cool White R5 LED: 18/70/215/475/1000 at the LED*


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 16, 2010)

Man, does that sound nice.


----------



## KarstGhost (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm very excited about a neutral option in the triple XR-E. I've been looking for a solid neutral thrower!


----------



## riccardo (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd like to see the xp-g using R4 neutrals like the ones used by 4sevens..

Or, if it's not too complicated, may be it worth a LED swap..

I'm not a fan of cools whites, neutrals are much better!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 16, 2010)

It always baffles me why manufacturers don't measure lux @1m. It's easier and cheaper than measuring lumens. I'm really curious how the throw on this compares to the M2XC4







FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Eagletac states 1000 lumens at the LED for the SST-50 and they are usually very conservative on their numbers. Here is alittle more info -> New one-piece flashlight head design (from the top of the knurling area to the battery contact point behind the head)
> This allows optimal LED heatsink capability and operational reliability. The flashlight head is not sealed and user can gain access to the inside of the lens and reflector.
> 
> Lumen output at LED
> ...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 16, 2010)

*It seems a little disappointing.*

I was hoping for 1,000 lumens out the front; either from 4 xp-g or 7 xp-e

With the Cree xm-l coming out within 6 months, will that replace the mc-e AND the sst-50?


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hopefully eagletac took so long to come out with these, was because they wanted to be sure they delivered. All of the current lights are driven really hard, and perform at or near the top of the class, and hopefully these are no exception.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



MichaelW said:


> With the Cree xm-l coming out within 6 months, will that replace the mc-e AND the sst-50?



Yes. Especially because SST-50 doesn't produce more lumens than MC-E when both driven with the same current...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2010)

Good, because in the mid-term (within 8-9 months) I'd like 750 neutral-white lumens OTF.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



jirik_cz said:


> Yes. Especially because SST-50 doesn't produce more lumens than MC-E when both driven with the same current...


 
But it _could_ throw better. Olight claims their M31 and SR50 both at 800 lumens throw 700 yards. If it throws half that far I'd be thrilled. Olight is too rich for my blood.


----------



## nitric (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



MichaelW said:


> I was hoping for 1,000 lumens out the front; either from 4 xp-g or 7 xp-e
> 
> With the Cree xm-l coming out within 6 months, will that replace the mc-e AND the sst-50?



I think its a never-ending story. Hence, newer and more powerful LED will continuously being developed and manufactured. 

So i will just buy one that is within my budget right now and check on the new development after 6-12 months and get another one which is much brighter (or twice the brightness or more) than all the ones i have. If want to wait, i will never get one at the end of the day.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 18, 2010)

But I have the MG P-Rocket, which is, lets say conservatively 500 lumens neutral-white OTF, so if I am going to upgrade I'd like to have 50% more output and have it be a good thrower.


----------



## nitric (Aug 18, 2010)

MichaelW, i agreed with u. for me, i didnt buy any torch for a long long time. so a 800 lumens OTF is a big jump for me. so i dont want to wait any longer.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



recDNA said:


> But it _could_ throw better. Olight claims their M31 and SR50 both at 800 lumens throw 700 yards. If it throws half that far I'd be thrilled. Olight is too rich for my blood.



Olight M31 has 37000 lux (just measured that a few moments ago), EagleTac M2XC4 3xR2 has 27000 lux. 

Considering drive current and OP reflector, I don't expect M3C4 SST-50 version to throw better than M3C4 3xR2 version.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*

How about light output generally?Is it good?Does it seem like reaching 800 OTF?


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*

The Olight M31 is driven at 4A to output 800 lumens OTF . The M3C4, 2.8A, 800 OTF, I don't know. Hope to see reviews soon.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



jirik_cz said:


> Olight M31 has 37000 lux (just measured that a few moments ago), EagleTac M2XC4 3xR2 has 27000 lux.
> 
> Considering drive current and OP reflector, I don't expect M3C4 SST-50 version to throw better than M3C4 3xR2 version.


 
Wow, that's good throw from the Olight M31. I'm intrigued.

I wonder why Eagletac went with 2.8 amps? They usually drive their LED's as hard as anybody. No way you can max out a SST-50 at 2.8 amps.

How do we _*KNOW*_ the Eagletac SST-50 will only be driven at 2.8 amps???


----------



## Nestor (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*

Considering drive current and OP reflector, I don't expect M3C4 SST-50 version to throw better than M3C4 3xR2 version.[/QUOTE]

I agree with this, specally after reading in one of the sites that anounce the arrival of the new Eagletac M3C4 XP-G. There it says:"The triple CREE XP-G and the triple XR-E use a new parabolic reflective curve for maximum far projecting beam and high output brightness."

BTW, Eagletac advertises the new P20C2 Mark II as 300 lumens OTF and the measurement done by light-reviews indicate 305 lumens. I expect the same consistency with the advertized lumens of the M3C4 XP-G.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



recDNA said:


> Wow, that's good throw from the Olight M31. I'm intrigued.
> 
> I wonder why Eagletac went with 2.8 amps? They usually drive their LED's as hard as anybody. No way you can max out a SST-50 at 2.8 amps.
> 
> How do we _*KNOW*_ the Eagletac SST-50 will only be driven at 2.8 amps???



It's from their specs.

If I am not wrong, [FONT=&quot]"C2800 II circuit[/FONT]" = 2.8 amps? The T20C2 MKII uses C1200 III circuit, so 1.2 amps. Same with any other eagletac flashlights.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



dhouseng said:


> It's from their specs.
> 
> If I am not wrong, [FONT=&quot]"C2800 II circuit[/FONT]" = 2.8 amps? The T20C2 MKII uses C1200 III circuit, so 1.2 amps. Same with any other eagletac flashlights.


Well they're not getting 800 otf from 2.8 amps so I hope that part of the specs is in error.


----------



## tre (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



recDNA said:


> Well they're not getting 800 otf from 2.8 amps so I hope that part of the specs is in error.


 
Based on their terrible web site, I would say it is an error. Their web site has errors, old specs for new lights, and broken links all over it. They seem like the gang that can't shoot straight. I've yet to get them to return an email. I like their lights though. It does make me wonder what would ever happen if I need warranty service. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see some reviews of these three new lights.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: It seems a little disappointing.*



tre said:


> Based on their terrible web site, I would say it is an error. Their web site has errors, old specs for new lights, and broken links all over it. They seem like the gang that can't shoot straight. I've yet to get them to return an email. I like their lights though. It does make me wonder what would ever happen if I need warranty service.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see some reviews of these three new lights.


 
I've heard their service takes forever. Too bad. I love their flashlights because they are the only manufacturer I know of that routinely drives their LED's hard. I just don't get these companies that sell XPG-R5's with 1 amp high or SST-50 at 2.5 amps. It's a waste. Might as well use a lower bin as underdrive a higher one. That's what the low setting is for.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 25, 2010)

Picture from a japanese website.


----------



## riccardo (Aug 25, 2010)

Still no news on EagleTac's official website..
I'd like to know when they'll finally come out with this new lights, at least with an official presentation, specs and.. sending a few pre-production units to someone who can make a nice review.

I'd like to have one, possibly in neutral/warm, possibly with one of the new LEDs.. but from what I've seen posted here it seem it will not be possible, warmer tints will be available only with old XR-E and MC-E (may be in past they overestimated the request for warm tint flashlights and they are still full of old neutral emitters).

An SST-50 W40M (83CRI vs 70CRI of coolers SST-50) WH would be ehemm.. sweet! Two 18650 in series can deliver 2000 mA for over an hour.. it's 16W at 8V, the LED can be driven without problems at 3.6A.. 1000 lumens for WJ and 850 for WH warm white!!

Whit the MC-E based M2 they where driving the LED to the maximum 2800 mA (700 x die), I really hope they'll increase somehow this limit on the new SST-50 M3... otherwise.. there's no point in moving to SST-50!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 25, 2010)

As far as throw, Eagletac sez -> Throw performance (from brightest) XR-E R2/XP-G R5/SST50/MC-E.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 25, 2010)

The MC-E has the worse throw. So what's the selling point of the MC-E?


----------



## red02 (Aug 25, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> The MC-E has the worse throw. So what's the selling point of the MC-E?


Why?

The XPG has the worst throw, I really don't see a point to the XPG. The MCE is 4 XREs, all you need is a good reflector for it. 700 to 500lms on max... not that bad.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 25, 2010)

red02 said:


> Why?
> 
> The XPG has the worst throw, I really don't see a point to the XPG. The MCE is 4 XREs, all you need is a good reflector for it. 700 to 500lms on max... not that bad.



But who would buy the MC-E over the SST-50 version? it has better OTF lumens, better throw, better beam, same runtime. 

Btw, in post #69 someone said the XP-G throws better than the MC-E?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 25, 2010)

Someone who runs a shop and has the official word from EagleTac too yet.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 25, 2010)

red02 said:


> I really don't see a point to the XPG.



The XP-G version is going to have the most lumens. Personally I don't see the point of SST-50 version. If they keep the 2.8A drive current it will not have more lumens than MC-E and it is going to be more expensive...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if this 'generation' is going to be short lived.
A cree xm-l with 1,000 emitter lumens would make a good short range search light.
And one with 4 x xp-g with 1,000 lumens OTF would make a good long range search light.

No more P7, mc-e, xr-e, sst-50 stuff.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes I agree. Should have at least 4 amps


----------



## red02 (Aug 27, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> The XP-G version is going to have the most lumens. Personally I don't see the point of SST-50 version. If they keep the 2.8A drive current it will not have more lumens than MC-E and it is going to be more expensive...



Didn't see that it was 2.8A. If thats the case, your completely right. 

Why would they underdrive it like that? ET has always over driven... just doesn't make sense.

Are you sure that the XPG will out preform the MCE? The MCE is capable of 500-700lms, I don't think a single die XPG will be able to out preform 4 XREs. Its better but not that much better.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 27, 2010)

red02 said:


> Are you sure that the XPG will out preform the MCE? The MCE is capable of 500-700lms, I don't think a single die XPG will be able to out preform 4 XREs. Its better but not that much better.



M3C4 uses 3x XP-G. And 3x XP-G R5 are definitely going to be more efficient than one MC-E. 

According to Cree product characterization tool:

MC-E M-bin @ 2.8A = 750 LED lumens
3x XP-G R5 @ 2.7A (0.9A each) = 960 LED lumens

And if you still don't believe me, look at the selfbuilt's comparison of preproduction Fenix TK45 with 3x XP-G R4. It crushes all MC-E and SST-50 flashlights and it is not driven harder!


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 27, 2010)

Eagletac says the M3C4 sst-50 will be driven at 11 watts. If we know the vf of this emitter then we can calculate how much current is being fed to the emitter.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 29, 2010)

Beamshots and lux readings. Which I don't understand.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 29, 2010)

Even to the eye it is evident the XP-G has less lux?




dhouseng said:


> Beamshots and lux readings. Which I don't understand.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 29, 2010)

A neutral SST-50?
That changes everything. The mc-e needs an OP reflector to take away the dark cross, and this is probably why it has the least specific throw.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 29, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Even to the eye it is evident the XP-G has less lux?



You really can not tell which one is brighter from these beamshots. The hotspot is overexposed on all of them.


----------



## PCC (Aug 29, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> The MC-E has the worse throw. So what's the selling point of the MC-E?


 


red02 said:


> The XPG has the worst throw, I really don't see a point to the XPG. The MCE is 4 XREs, all you need is a good reflector for it. 700 to 500lms on max... not that bad.


 


dhouseng said:


> But who would buy the MC-E over the SST-50 version? it has better OTF lumens, better throw, better beam, same runtime.


Why the MC-E? Warm tint is offered only on the XR-E and MC-E and the MC-E will be a floody alternative to the XR-E. There are people out there who want a warm tint, no matter what, and there are people out there who want a floody beam, not matter what.

The XP-G should out throw the MC-E and SST-50. From the looks of it the XP-G will put out more light than the SST-50 unless they drive that emitter harder which will hurt run times. This is all speculation at this point, though.

Why the XR-E? Throw and option of a warm tint emitter.

Why the SST-50? Floodier bright light compared to the XP-G.

My personal pick would be the SST-50 because I prefer floody beams over throwers. I'm not a tint connoisseur so it almost doesn't matter to me what tint the light is unless it's purple or really blue.


----------



## nitric (Aug 29, 2010)

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6500/47152559.jpg
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9048/62745556.jpg
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/70/10453015.jpg

Some additional photos on the m3c4

The dark gray m3c4 should be on the left in the first picture. Kind of hard to differentiate unless look closely.

(sorry guys, if the method of posting images is wrong)


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 29, 2010)

10k lux @ 1 meter is just not that impressive given the size of the reflector. That's like the throw of a SST-50 p60 drop-in.

Even the M2C4 P7 is doing 20k lux.


----------



## nitric (Aug 29, 2010)

i think so too. the very same picture i received from eagletac did not mention at what brghtness setting is the lux reading taken.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 30, 2010)

nitric said:


> i think so too. the very same picture i received from eagletac did not mention at what brghtness setting is the lux reading taken.



So which one are you getting?


----------



## red02 (Aug 30, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> 10k lux @ 1 meter is just not that impressive given the size of the reflector. That's like the throw of a SST-50 p60 drop-in.
> 
> Even the M2C4 P7 is doing 20k lux.



A Dereelight Javelin can do that, or just about any optimized P60 with a single primary. Whats the point with 10k lux? thats only about 60-70 decently lit meters and you may see a spot at 100-120m if there is no humidity and no light pollution.


----------



## nitric (Aug 30, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> So which one are you getting?



i changed my order from a SST-50 to the triple xpg. Hopefully to receive it together with the eagletac 18650 batteries by next week if the supplier in malaysia receives his stock by end of the week.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 30, 2010)

nitric said:


> i changed my order from a SST-50 to the triple xpg. Hopefully to receive it together with the eagletac 18650 batteries by next week if the supplier in malaysia receives his stock by end of the week.



Don't wanna consider the olight M31? 

I am getting the SST-50, I am not trusting the lux readings from the picture.


----------



## houtex (Aug 30, 2010)

I will wait till Selfbuilt's review (like I normally do) before making this purchase.....


----------



## Nestor (Aug 30, 2010)

Those lux readings are for comparison purpose only. As somebody mentioned, the M2C4 P7 can do 20,000 lux @ 1 m. I am assuming that the SST-50 should be in the same bulk part i.e. 20,000 lux. The important point is that the triple XP-G, from that picture, makes 1.8x lux with respect to the SST-50. Assuming that the SST-50 does indeed ~20,000 lux, then you can estimate the XP-G in about 35,000 lux (36,000 to more precise). If it does just a little over 30,000 lux, it will be great since we can expect a larger (more useful - for me at least) hot spot.:twothumbs


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe eagletacs really did took the lux readings @ 1m. 

Sometimes the beam of these sst-50 and multi-emitter lights with big reflectors need several meters to fully converge. That is why selfbuilt's lux readings are taken at 5 meters and then extrapolated to 1 meter lux values.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nestor said:


> Those lux readings are for comparison purpose only. As somebody mentioned, the M2C4 P7 can do 20,000 lux @ 1 m. I am assuming that the SST-50 should be in the same bulk part i.e. 20,000 lux. The important point is that the triple XP-G, from that picture, makes 1.8x lux with respect to the SST-50. Assuming that the SST-50 does indeed ~20,000 lux, then you can estimate the XP-G in about 35,000 lux (36,000 to more precise). If it does just a little over 30,000 lux, it will be great since we can expect a larger (more useful - for me at least) hot spot.:twothumbs



Interesting theory, but triple XP-G will never throw that far with a reflector of this size.


----------



## nitric (Aug 31, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Don't wanna consider the olight M31?
> 
> I am getting the SST-50, I am not trusting the lux readings from the picture.



agreed with u on the "not trusting" part. i have consider the olight m31 and several others. well at the end of the day, i decided to go for the M3C4 instead. somehow, i like the m3c4 more. Well, i will let u know if i received the order. I think either sst-50 or triple xpg, the m3c4 is definitely worth checking out.

im a novice when comes to tests and lux but looking at the pic, i would say in general, the triple xpg produce more lux at 1m compared to the sst-50 and should out throw the sst-50 (correct me if im wrong). afterall, i think the sst-50 is replacing the m2c4 (P7 emitter).


----------



## Nestor (Aug 31, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Interesting theory, but triple XP-G will never throw that far with a reflector of this size.


 
The 4 seven maelstorm G5 throws very well considering its small reflector. In fact it is one of the best trowers for that reflector size and IT USES an XP-G


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 31, 2010)

nitric said:


> ...but looking at the pic, i would say in general...



You really can't tell by this picture which one throws further. Hotspots are overexposed!



Nestor said:


> The 4 seven maelstorm G5 throws very well considering its small reflector. In fact it is one of the best trowers for that reflector size and IT USES an XP-G



Good luck fitting three of those reflectors in to M3C4


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 31, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Good luck fitting three of those reflectors in to M3C4



:laughing:


----------



## nitric (Aug 31, 2010)

well i might be wrong like u said but if sst-50 out throw the xpg, then eagletac need to re-look at what they mentioned in the specs then.

anyway, hopefully reviews will be appearing soon.


----------



## dhouseng (Aug 31, 2010)

Eagletac is funny, they said the throw xre-R2 > xpg-r5 > sst-50 > mc-e.

So if the sst-50 does 10k lux, then what about the mc-e? 8k? 

Furthermore, I found out and confirmed that the old model M2SC4 mc-e throws further than the M2C4 P7 and TK40. 

Something must be wrong.


----------



## nitric (Aug 31, 2010)

hahaha, thats why need a proper review soon. Very misleading info from eagletac then. i shall stick to the xpg and be happy with it. A lot of variants and confusing for me.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 31, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Eagletac is funny, they said the throw xre-R2 > xpg-r5 > sst-50 > mc-e.
> 
> So if the sst-50 does 10k lux, then what about the mc-e? 8k?
> 
> ...


 
I fully agree with this. I wonder if ET ever released pictures and lux reading of their existing M2 lights as the ones we saw in this thread showing the upcoming M3 series


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 1, 2010)

nitric said:


> hahaha, thats why need a proper review soon. Very misleading info from eagletac then. i shall stick to the xpg and be happy with it. A lot of variants and confusing for me.



If not mistaken you are getting the grey colored one right?


----------



## nitric (Sep 1, 2010)

dhouseng: yes, im getting the grey one. how about u?


----------



## DHart (Sep 1, 2010)

..... considering my first mega-output light... (my last-year's P7 and MC-E don't count).


----------



## nitric (Sep 1, 2010)

considering my last purchase was a fenix tk-1, the m3c4 triple xpg is my first high output light. so i dont mind if the lux reading or specs are wrongly quoted (or confusing) because it will still be very much brighter and throw further than my tk-1.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 1, 2010)

Nestor said:


> Those lux readings are for comparison purpose only. As somebody mentioned, the M2C4 P7 can do 20,000 lux @ 1 m. I am assuming that the SST-50 should be in the same bulk part i.e. 20,000 lux. The important point is that the triple XP-G, from that picture, makes 1.8x lux with respect to the SST-50. Assuming that the SST-50 does indeed ~20,000 lux, then you can estimate the XP-G in about 35,000 lux (36,000 to more precise). If it does just a little over 30,000 lux, it will be great since we can expect a larger (more useful - for me at least) hot spot.:twothumbs


 
Or we can assume the beam of the XP-G triple converges to focus at 1 meter while the SST-50 at 5 meters giving totally misleading readings at a distance of 1 meter.

Seems like Eagletac blew it this time and I've been a huge fan in the past. Just underdriving the SST-50. ugh


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 1, 2010)

nitric said:


> dhouseng: yes, im getting the grey one. how about u?


Wong has no black ones in stock  So I have to get it somewhere else.

The tailcap in the dark gray version is not dark gray.


----------



## nitric (Sep 1, 2010)

Wong's stock is not coming yet and he told me that his order was a large one. From what u just told me, his stock is fully booked then. I think he might be the first to get the stock locally. Where are u going to get yours?

Black tail cap is not really a problem  A dark gray body is a bit more unique compared to the usual black.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 1, 2010)

He told me he didn't order the black ones because everyone wanted dark gray, except me. Black color will be restocked next month, so maybe I will go insane waiting for one more month. I was thinking of ordering from the US. $162 with coupon code including shipping,or add a lil' more for express shipping.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 1, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> He told me he didn't order the black ones because everyone wanted dark gray, except me. Black color will be restocked next month, so maybe I will go insane waiting for one more month. I was thinking of ordering from the US. $162 with coupon code including shipping,or add a lil' more for express shipping.


 

Which LED are you going for? I don't get your excitement though. Whereas new Eagletacs used to push the envelope none of these models drives its LED's hard enough to be the least bit exceptional.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 1, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Which LED are you going for? I don't get your excitement though. Whereas new Eagletacs used to push the envelope none of these models drives its LED's hard enough to be the least bit exceptional.



I will be getting the SST-50 neutral. Normally I would not go for the neutrals because there will be about 10% - 20% output loss. But the SST-50 neutral here is using the same WJ bin. So it has the exact same lumens as the cool SST-50. The XPG's beam is too ugly for my likings. 

I think these lights will be driven at about 3.2 - 3.4 amps. The previous M2C4s are being driven at 3.2 amps and produce around 600 OTF lumens. I don't expect 800 OTF lumens out of these, 800 peak burst and 720 OTF continuous lumens seems more realistic.


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 2, 2010)

Had an Eagle Tac M2xC4, but after having lights with over 1,000 Lumens this Eagle Tac didn't have the Kick i was used to.... I know ultrafire has a bad rap, but when you start spending over $40.00 for them they become awesome quality lights.

I just got this Ultrafire...... UltraFire L2 SST-50 1200 Lumens 5-Mode, I took the head and attached it to a WF-1000 body to hold 2x18650. This think is a real beast and on ebay for $38.00 shipped ..... Can't beat it .....

If anyone wants to see images let me know .....:thumbsup:


----------



## nitric (Sep 2, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> I will be getting the SST-50 neutral. Normally I would not go for the neutrals because there will be about 10% - 20% output loss. But the SST-50 neutral here is using the same WJ bin. So it has the exact same lumens as the cool SST-50. The XPG's beam is too ugly for my likings.
> 
> I think these lights will be driven at about 3.2 - 3.4 amps. The previous M2C4s are being driven at 3.2 amps and produce around 600 OTF lumens. I don't expect 800 OTF lumens out of these, 800 peak burst and 720 OTF continuous lumens seems more realistic.



What do u think on the realistic xpg otf lumens? 

If you order it outside of malaysia, not only you need to pay quite a substantial amount for shipping (to ensure proper and fast delivery), i believed you need to go through Customs too (tax). So perhaps waiting for another month is not that bad. By then, im sure quite a number of reviews will be out and who knows u might want to look for another light.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 2, 2010)

nitric said:


> What do u think on the realistic xpg otf lumens?
> 
> If you order it outside of malaysia, not only you need to pay quite a substantial amount for shipping (to ensure proper and fast delivery), i believed you need to go through Customs too (tax). So perhaps waiting for another month is not that bad. By then, im sure quite a number of reviews will be out and who knows u might want to look for another light.



So far all my flashlights from overseas have never been taxed by customs. 

I think I will go get the gray one and live with it. One month without a high power flashlight is a torture. Somehow my 300 lumen lights aren't that fun to play with anymore. 

The XPG is the most efficient of all emitters so I think 800 otf lumens is easy.


----------



## nitric (Sep 2, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> So far all my flashlights from overseas have never been taxed by customs.
> 
> I think I will go get the gray one and live with it. One month without a high power flashlight is a torture. Somehow my 300 lumen lights aren't that fun to play with anymore.
> 
> The XPG is the most efficient of all emitters so I think 800 otf lumens is easy.



wa, you sound desperate.  anyway, i'm in Kuching and all my flashlights from oversea were subjected to tax. You are lucky. Well, i waited for my m3c4 since june till now. 

i think just get the grey one from Wong and hopefully his shipment will reach him by next week.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 2, 2010)

nitric said:


> wa, you sound desperate.  anyway, i'm in Kuching and all my flashlights from oversea were subjected to tax. You are lucky. Well, i waited for my m3c4 since june till now.
> 
> i think just get the grey one from Wong and hopefully his shipment will reach him by next week.



Yes I am 
I am getting the M3C4 now and then the M31 next month and then the maelstrom S12 the following month :devil: .
No turning back to 300 lumen lights.


----------



## nitric (Sep 2, 2010)

wa, thats what i called a shopping list. after this purchase, i will wait for awhile before next purchase so that i will get a new one which will generate much greater OTF than the M3C4. Most probably one which will gives more than 1000 lumens OTF unless there is one unique torch that really entice me to buy.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2010)

My next big flashlight will be closer to 2000 lumens than 800. Waiting for the technology to be invented at a price I can afford.


----------



## nitric (Sep 2, 2010)

recDNA said:


> My next big flashlight will be closer to 2000 lumens than 800. Waiting for the technology to be invented at a price I can afford.



i agreed with you. if possible, at least double the OTF lumens than what i have right now to make it more worthwhile and can see a significant improvement.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 4, 2010)

Just got an email from eagletac, this time the reading is slightly different. 

sst-50 cool 12500 [email protected] 
mc-e cool 11000 [email protected]

The M2SC4 MKII mc-e has about 23k lux @ 1m with the ET-55 reflector. 

The M3C4 mc-e is using the same ET-55 reflector, so I wonder why it lost half of the throw.

They also mentioned the P7 and the SST-50 has similar far projection performance.


----------



## nitric (Sep 6, 2010)

dhouseng: Wong's shipment delayed. possibly will received by next week.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 6, 2010)

nitric said:


> dhouseng: Wong's shipment delayed. possibly will received by next week.



:ironic: Good, no light for my Singapore trip this coming weekend. I'll just wait for the black one then.


----------



## nitric (Sep 6, 2010)

r u getting the black one from someone else? i just talk to Wong on phone. I think he told me that shipment for Malaysia and Singapore are affected.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not sure. I'm in a dilemma.


----------



## nitric (Sep 6, 2010)

if not urgent and not in the rush to use it, then perhaps can wait for wong's shipment.

do u really need a black one?


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 6, 2010)

nitric said:


> if not urgent and not in the rush to use it, then perhaps can wait for wong's shipment.
> 
> do u really need a black one?



I don't REALLY need black, but I have a jetbeam and always thought it would be perfect if it's in black. 

I used the gray M3C4 photo as my wallpaper since last week so that I can look at it everyday hoping that I will change my mind on the color. Seems like it's working


----------



## nitric (Sep 6, 2010)

dhouseng, im smiling reading your post. dont get stress out by the color of the m3c4  if u look from far, the dark grey is just like black. 

hopefully i receive mine next week. Wong is also frustrated by the delay. i talked to him about 15 minutes or more on the phone yesterday. nice guy.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 6, 2010)

I absolutely agree, and in a pitch black room, the dark gray will look just like black too.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 7, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> I absolutely agree, and in a pitch black room, the dark gray will look just like black too.


 

If you put a flashaholic and a M3C4 in a room there is no way it will be pitch black...


----------



## nitric (Sep 7, 2010)

gunnar: true with what you said  sigh. can't wait for the m3 to reach me. i'm going to bring it to some where real dark and hopefully can get few shots of the beam in the dark


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I'm gonna order the M31 today, while waiting for reviews on the M3C4.


----------



## nitric (Sep 9, 2010)

dhouseng: good luck dude. interesting m31 and a nice torch


----------



## Klondike (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello,

*Video from EagleTac M3C4 SST-50 at night*

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/1057-eagletac-m3c4-sst-50-base-at-night.html#post14394

Greetings

Klondike


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 9, 2010)

great fine, Klondike! thank you!

this fine German has a more extensive video review here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RTamdRuZzY&feature=player_embedded#!

mark.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 9, 2010)

Is that a new tail switch? The one in the video review


----------



## nitric (Sep 9, 2010)

klondike & hotpotato, thanks for the videos.



video of m3c4 triple xpg at night by helletaschenlampen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQWROWO4D8&feature=related


----------



## EagleTac (Sep 11, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Just got an email from eagletac, this time the reading is slightly different.
> 
> sst-50 cool 12500 [email protected]
> mc-e cool 11000 [email protected]
> ...


 
Hi dhouseng,

The new ET55 reflector design is actually shorter than the previous design, so they aren't the same. If you put the same LED in both reflectors, you will probably see higher lux reading with the old one.

However, since we used LOP finish (the old ones used regular OP) and brighter LED (SST-50 WJ bin) in the M3, you shouldn't notice much of a difference between the new model and the old model.

With the new reflector design, it removes the donut in the MC-E beam. Its smaller size also make the light more compact and lighter to carry.

By the way, you should only compare lux reading from the same lux reader.

Enjoy
Dan @ET


----------



## nitric (Sep 11, 2010)

Dan, how about the xre & xpg?


----------



## Nestor (Sep 11, 2010)

M3C4 XP-G review here (in German):
http://www.helle-taschenlampen.de/r...-base-und-m3c4-triple-xp-g-r5-cool-white-base


----------



## CM2010 (Sep 12, 2010)

Would the triple xp-g give the most flood? Also could u use AW18650's in this light?


----------



## nitric (Sep 12, 2010)

the triple xpg has a bigger hotspot as shown in the videos.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 12, 2010)

EagleTac said:


> Hi dhouseng,
> 
> The new ET55 reflector design is actually shorter than the previous design, so they aren't the same. If you put the same LED in both reflectors, you will probably see higher lux reading with the old one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## LotusDarkrose (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm planning on getting an M2 sometime soon, just debating between the M2XC4 with the triple r2, or the M3C4 with the SST-50. I'm leaning towards the sst-50 for now though.

Also, how freakin' cool would it be if they made single-led miniature versions of these that looked exactly like the big ones just much smaller? aka., 2xaa/14500 or 2x cr2/16340 in parallel.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 13, 2010)

LotusDarkrose said:


> Also, how freakin' cool would it be if they made single-led miniature versions of these that looked exactly like the big ones just much smaller? aka., 2xaa/14500 or 2x cr2/16340 in parallel.



Glad I am not the only one who have thoughts like that. Eagletac M3C4 Mini!


----------



## nitric (Sep 13, 2010)

agreed, a smaller version will be nice too. palm size or the length of between 3-4". cute!


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 13, 2010)

The M3C4 review is up http://www.light-reviews.com/eagletac_m3c4/

400 lumens OTF ?! ? ! ? ?

Something must have gone terribly wrong, I suspect it's a faulty integrated sphere.


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 13, 2010)

no identification as to which of the 7 models is being reviewed...
We can assume the *MC-E* model?

9 minutes TURBO runtime using 4xCR123's?


I see several errors with the posted info... 

hopefully this was just a hasty placeholder review and it will be corrected/updated ASAP.

Tod




dhouseng said:


> The M3C4 review is up http://www.light-reviews.com/eagletac_m3c4/
> 
> 400 lumens OTF ?! ? ! ? ?
> 
> Something must have gone terribly wrong, I suspect it's a faulty integrated sphere.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 13, 2010)

lebox97 said:


> no identification as to which of the 7 models is being reviewed...
> We can assume the *MC-E* model?
> 
> 9 minutes TURBO runtime using 4xCR123's?
> ...



It's an SST-50 model. There is a picture gallery at the bottom of the review and one of it is the picture of the emitter. 

The review mentioned the light has a high current drain though. If it is driven at near 4 amps, then 51 minutes on turbo with 2x18650 is about right. 
But 400 otf lumens? Happy belated april fools ?


----------



## Scarbear (Sep 13, 2010)

i agree, 400 Lumens would be a very very big dissapointment. 

Olaf


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 13, 2010)

great find, dhouseng!



EagleTac said:


> By the way, you should only compare lux reading from the same lux reader.
> 
> Dan @ET



although i am scratching my head about the vast difference between the advertised (800) and the measured (400) lumens, i think Dan's advice is best. to that effect: on 6/5/2010, the reviewer measured a maximum of 593 lumens from the Catapult V2. 

i don't believe the M3C4-SST was designed to out-throw a flashlight with a name like _Catapult_. i prefer the balance between throw and spill for which the M3C4 was designed, i think, and ET got it right by me.

mark.


----------



## nitric (Sep 13, 2010)

readings of m3c4 (sst-50) taken from light-reviews.com

Turbo 409 Lumens
High 199 Lumens
Medium 85 Lumens
Low 24 Lumens
Moonlight 6 Lumens

This is like half of what eagletac claimed. serious dissapointment.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 13, 2010)

nitric said:


> readings of m3c4 (sst-50) taken from light-reviews.com
> 
> Turbo 409 Lumens
> High 199 Lumens
> ...



The relative numbers is what one should look at.
They look correct, so in all likelihood it is incorrectly calibrated integration sphere.
Don't use 123 on turbo, ouch 9 minutes (did all the PTC trip simultaneously?)


----------



## lew187 (Sep 13, 2010)

rofl that light... what a crap.. 400 lumen :sick2::shakehead


----------



## Scarbear (Sep 14, 2010)

hotpotato said:


> i don't believe the M3C4-SST was designed to out-throw a flashlight with a name like _Catapult_. i prefer the balance between throw and spill for which the M3C4 was designed, i think, and ET got it right by me.
> 
> mark.



your right, the catapult were designed to throw. but thorw is a a question of lux, not lumen. and lumen-output is depentdent which LED you use (bin), and how hard you drive it. and then there were (much) lumens lost cause of the reflector design and the glass. thats it.

and in my opinion such a massiv light like the M3C must have at least the lumens the Catapult have. 

Olaf


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the mega wide spill useful? The hotspot from the M3C4 seems quite small and only has 10k lux. Many single 18650 lights can do that. The only major difference is that it has a much wider spill.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 15, 2010)

nitric said:


> readings of m3c4 (sst-50) taken from light-reviews.com
> 
> Turbo 409 Lumens
> High 199 Lumens
> ...



Have you got your M3C4?


----------



## nitric (Sep 15, 2010)

dhouseng, not yet, slight delay from the manufacturer. Wong told me his order has being shipped yesterday but yet to receive the tracking no. so if its confirmed, then most likely i will get mine early next week. (finger crossed)

hopefully the xpg is not as bad as the sst-50.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that's bad news, never ending delays. Glad I ordered the M31 earlier.


----------



## nitric (Sep 15, 2010)

haha, good for u. the m31 is nice, not big and handy. i will let u know once i get it. i waited since june, so im kinda used to it. im not rushing to use it and it will just end up on my table for display after i play with it for a short while.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> The relative numbers is what one should look at.
> They look correct, so in all likelihood it is incorrectly calibrated integration sphere.
> Don't use 123 on turbo, ouch 9 minutes (did all the PTC trip simultaneously?)


 
The same reviewer looked at the "old" EagleTac M2C4 and measured the output from it much higher than the M3C4. I don't think it is his equipment. It looks like the reviewers integration sphere is fine.
He has the following:

M2C4
Turbo: 654 lumens
High: 346 lumens
Medium: 134 lumens
Low: 21 lumens
20,900 Lux

M3C4:
Turbo: 409 lumens
High: 199 lumens
Medium: 85 lumens
Low: 24 lumens
Moonlight: 6 lumens
11,160 Lux

So the M3C4 reviewed was either a dud or the M3C4 is


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 15, 2010)

tre said:


> The same reviewer looked at the "old" EagleTac M2C4 and measured the output from it much higher than the M3C4. I don't think it is his equipment. It looks like the reviewers integration sphere is fine.
> He has the following:
> 
> M2C4
> ...



I got a confirmation from light-reviews that his IS sphere is working fine. The lux numbers matches what eagletac claimed which is around 11k lux at 1 meter, so I doubt it is a bad light. 

What I am interested in is how eagletac would overcome this disaster.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 15, 2010)

_...with the push button switch installed, the M2 _[sic]_ is not able to tail stand. As of this writing, there are some water resistance issues which are being addressed by EagleTac. Since the M2XC4 _[sic]_ comes with a limited lifetime warranty, they will send you the required components for the fix._ [http://www.light-reviews.com/eagletac_m3c4/]

fix for the light with the forward clicky installed or for the out-of-the-box version?


----------



## sfca (Sep 15, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> I got a confirmation from light-reviews that his IS sphere is working fine. The lux numbers matches what eagletac claimed which is around 11k lux at 1 meter, so I doubt it is a bad light.
> 
> What I am interested in is how eagletac would overcome this disaster.




* Eagletac should be able to afford their own Integrating sphere, in fact all manufacturers should have one.*


----------



## Alistair (Sep 15, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> I got a confirmation from light-reviews that his IS sphere is working fine. The lux numbers matches what eagletac claimed which is around 11k lux at 1 meter, so I doubt it is a bad light.
> 
> *What I am interested in is how eagletac would overcome this disaster.[/*QUOTE]
> Oh joy. For once in my life things seem to have gone my way. The M3 delays forced me to order the M2XC4 and although I was disappointed at the time, the above postings indicate that I am better off.
> ...


----------



## nitric (Sep 15, 2010)

i changed my order from the sst-50 to triple xpg after i watched the videos in youtube posted by the german guy. i think the sst-50 version might not up to the expectation.


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 15, 2010)

Alistair said:


> Oh joy. For once in my life things seem to have gone my way. The M3 delays forced me to order the M2XC4 and although I was disappointed at the time, the above postings indicate that I am better off. .



I got an M2XC4 about 2.5 months ago. I knew something else was coming, but wanted this. Everything I had read and pics I saw made it look like a great combination of flood and throw. I will say that I am very impressed with it. The 3 seperate LEDs work great. I can't say I regret my decision at all.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 15, 2010)

Left: SST-50 Right: Triple XP-G

The SST-50 has a much smaller and less intense hotspot.


----------



## sfca (Sep 15, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Left: SST-50 Right: Triple XP-G
> 
> The SST-50 has a much smaller and less intense hotspot.




Awesome! Thanks. Looks like there's no place for the SST-50, except for the wider beam.

That's a great effect with your name dhouseng. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitric (Sep 16, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Left: SST-50 Right: Triple XP-G
> 
> The SST-50 has a much smaller and less intense hotspot.



its even more noticeable when watching the videos in youtube.


----------



## dischn (Sep 16, 2010)

The new reflector is designed for a floody beam. The Spillangle is very wide and the OP is extreme. I measured the sidespill, distance 1 meter: 170 lux at the edge to dark, 280 lux in the midle and 450 lux at the edge to Hotspot. Look the Pictures. The whole Picture is illuminated by the SST-50. Very much light will be sent to Spillbeam by the reflector, not as normal only to the hotspot. If you want a real thrower, take the M3C4 3* R2, a semi-thrower, the 3*R5 and for flood the MC-E or the SST-50.


----------



## Art (Sep 16, 2010)

So , its worse then the old P7 version?


----------



## tre (Sep 16, 2010)

Art said:


> So , its worse then the old P7 version?


 
Much. see the numbers a few posts above.




dhouseng said:


> Left: SST-50 Right: Triple XP-G
> 
> The SST-50 has a much smaller and less intense hotspot.


 
It looks like the triple XPG has spill that is as bright as the SST50 hotspot.
Now the question is, how does the triple XPG compare to the old triple XR-E (M2XC4)? If they did not design the reflector correctly for the triple XPG, it will have more spill than the M2XC4 but less throw.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 16, 2010)

XP-G throws less than XR-E, M2XC4 has three smooth reflectors, M3 has 3 OP ones + floody emitters. Actually it's possible that 3xXP-G throws less than M2C4 with SSC P7.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 16, 2010)

sfca said:


> That's a great effect with your name dhouseng. :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## nitric (Sep 17, 2010)

yo dhouseng, Wong just shipped my order. hopefully i can get it tomorrow afternoon. If not, latest by monday.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 17, 2010)

Good for you, my M31 hasn't arrive, hope the postman doesn't steal it.


----------



## nitric (Sep 17, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Good for you, my M31 hasn't arrive, hope the postman doesn't steal it.



huh? where did u order it from and what courier are you using? if it is trackable, then should be alright


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 17, 2010)

I ordered it from 4sevens as there are no local dealers. No tracking just insurance.


----------



## eow1973 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got the M3C4 3xXPG from the local Eagletac dealer Brother Wong (philightsophy) this morning. 






Compared to the old M2XC4, it's more balanced in the hand. In terms of brightness, you really can't tell if the M3 is brighter but the beam is more pleasing to the eye. Overall, a nice companion when out walking in the night. Now, if only Eagletac had made a metal tail cover instead of a plastic one.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe can ask Wong to compare the XPG and the SST-50 to see if it is indeed 409.26 OTF lumens.


----------



## nitric (Sep 19, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Maybe can ask Wong to compare the XPG and the SST-50 to see if it is indeed 409.26 OTF lumens.



dhouseng, i lost two shipment from 4sevens (3 nitecore extremes gone). hopefully yours ok. Have you check with Gadgetworld2u in lowyat.net? he is selling Olight (http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/871609). He is also selling Tiablo and Jetbeam (if im not mistaken)

Wong told me that the sst-50 (neutral white) is dimmer than the xpg version. he didnt try out the cool white version. i guessed he is too busy sending out all the orders. i received mine yesterday and tried it out last night. pretty nice beam, its like a semi thrower with decent spill.


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 19, 2010)

Gadgetworld2u is not selling M31.

How is the tint? All emitters have same equal tint? Any purplish?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't normally release data on lights I'm testing until the reviews are complete, but I can see there's a lot angst here on the output of the M3C4 SST-50.

Rest assured, my review sample M3C4 (SST-50 cool white) is at least as bright as my M2C4 (SSC P7). Here's a quick summary table using my standard output measures, and throw measured from 5m:






And here are some outdoor beamshots, comparing both lights. As you will see, throw of the M3C4 SST-50 is much higher than my older M2C4:






Additional info on the 3xR5 version will be included in my upcoming review.

Also, for those worried about the apparently low runtime on primary CR123A, Eagletac informs me that the the M3C4 circuit _has a thermal protection feature_. The light will dim or turn off should the internal circuit temperature arise to 120-130 degree celsius. If the thermal protection kicks in, just let the light to cool down a bit and the circuit will reset itself.

In my testing so far on Titanium Innovation cells (under a cooling fan), I have not been able to elicit these sorts of temperatures. But it is another line of evidence that suggests the other review sample may have been defective (i.e. running too hot, and at half the expected output).

My full review of my two M3C4 lights won't be done this week, should be out in ~2 weeks.


----------



## tre (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks selfbuilt. That is great to see those numbers. Clearly the other reviewer got a bad light.


----------



## jsr (Sep 19, 2010)

Something's not adding up right. According to the lightbox measured values, the SST-50 is on par with the other M2/M3-models. But the calculated Lumens is far off. Error in the Lumen conversion perhaps?


----------



## dhouseng (Sep 19, 2010)

XP-G throws better than XR-E.

Seems like the new M3C4 is not brighter than the TK45 R4 sample.


----------



## nitric (Sep 19, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> Gadgetworld2u is not selling M31.
> 
> How is the tint? All emitters have same equal tint? Any purplish?



i dont see any distinctive purplish tint. i think all the emitters have about the same tint.

Anyway, i tried it out across a piece of empty land, the width of a football field. it hit the trees at the other end despite the interference of street lights at the side. 

selfbuilt, thanks for your findings.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 19, 2010)

dhouseng said:


> XP-G throws better than XR-E.


No, that's just what the lightmeter reports at 5m. In real life, the M2XC4 (3x XR-E R2 cool white) out-throws the M3C4 3x XP-G R5 Cool White. I will discuss this more in my eventual review. But since the pics are up in my 100-yard beamshot round-up, here is an animated GIF:








> Seems like the new M3C4 is not brighter than the TK45 R4 sample.


Again, hard to say. Frankly, comparing outputs for different types of lights is a non-trivial task. Both my ceiling bounce and lightbox simply give crude estimates. The heads of these lights are quite different, producing different looking beams - hard to reconcile by any one measuring setup.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 20, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't normally release data on lights I'm testing until the reviews are complete, but I can see there's a lot angst here on the output of the M3C4 SST-50.



you continue to amaze me, selfbuilt! thank you.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 20, 2010)

hi, selfbuilt.

is the Ceiling Bounce Max value of 28 lux for the Catapult V2 from the room in the previous house? if so, it might be good to re-measure its CBM in the new room, which provided the values for the M3C4 lights.

mark.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 20, 2010)

hotpotato said:


> is the Ceiling Bounce Max value of 28 lux for the Catapult V2 from the room in the previous house? if so, it might be good to re-measure its CBM in the new room, which provided the values for the M3C4 lights.


I see my location habits are well-known.  

The Catapult above was not retested in the new house, but the 4 ET lights were. But I've found one room that gives nearly identical readings to the old one (you'll see the M2C4 and M2XC4 haven't changed much from my earlier reviews). However, that room will be starting renovations soon, so I plan to re-do all the ceiling bounce numbers once I have a suitable finalized space.

On the plus side, I should be able to get proper white wall beamshots by the end of the week ... currently priming the drywall in the evenings.


----------



## Gto19 (Sep 20, 2010)

Where do you guys recommend buying a eagletac m3c4 flashlight at a good ?I want one


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 20, 2010)

heh heh heh...

i see the drywall in the A9-R5 wall shots!

thanks, again!

mark.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 20, 2010)

Gto19,

i have mine on order with Tod @ oh...i think i'm not supposed to do this.

will PM you.

mark.


----------



## Gto19 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks !I want it!




hotpotato said:


> Gto19,
> 
> i have mine on order with Tod @ oh...i think i'm not supposed to do this.
> 
> ...


----------

